# Oxygenics Showerhead



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a 2010 260FL which has the stand-up shower in it. It has the same shower head that we had in the '06 23rs and I'm sure is still the O/B standard by Keystone.

Would like to mod this to an Oxygenics showerhead ( I think it's the Bath Spa). I know the "pro' for doing this is better water pressure and I think the "con" is no shut-off while showering like the OEM head. I can live with that.

Here my question: Do I just need to buy the new shower head or do I need a new hose and shower head holder? I've read varing reports on this and I'm not sure exactly what I will need to do this mod.

Can someone who's done this mod chime in and give me some direction on this?

Thanks!

Bill


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

You should be able to replace just the shower head. You can always add a inline stop valve to the new showerhead. James


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

X2

The hose to my shower cracked so just went to Menards and got a cheap one, nothing special, and replaced it. I find that even with the shut off valve, it still takes a minute to get warm water. Just turn off and on the faucets.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Stacey installed a "house" shower (Homedics I think 5 coices of spray pattern)for me in The Abi-one, I played with the settings, and chose the one that gave me enough water (used to have long hair!!) to wash and rinse, thoroughly, but quickly, and just let the water run!! So far (2 seasons) no worries! and no cold blasts waiting for the warm water to come back!!


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

We added a oxygenics shower head a couple years ago. I just used the original hose.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I got an Oxygenitcs shower head at campers world and it was complete. Unscrewed the old one and screwed on the new one. It does have a shut off. It has a collar you turn at the base of the shower head and it shuts it off, kinda....still has the cold water spit that just wont go away. I just leave it on anyhow. It works great. Lots of pressure. Even my wife likes it.

Mine did blow apart last week the first time I used it. I just took it apart and put it back together with a Phillips screwdriver. Took 10 minutes. Guess the screw was not tightened at the factory. Its all good now.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Battalionchief3 is correct, everything you need to connect it to your OB shower can be purchased in a kit from Camping World.

I loved mine so much that I bought one for my home as well. Probably the best low flow shower head on the planet!


----------

